# Windows 8.1 takes forever to start



## RedBallz (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello,

As the title says, windows 8.1 takes forever to start. Everything good until the log in screen, in which I put my password, but then I have to wait ~8 min for it to show me the main screen. I updated yesterday, and my windows 8 worked as a charm.

Has someone reported an error like this? How can I fix it?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's never a good idea to upgrade to the newest service pack right away.

See if there are any out-of-date apps in the metro launcher that is slowing it down or see if your PC has any new drivers.


----------



## RedBallz (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello, 

I tried some apps out from the metro launcher. None of them work, not even the windows store. Mayba that's the problem? How do i get that fixed now?

Thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You could try the Refresh option which I believe restores the system to default without affecting your files which may or not take it back prior to 8.1 ?


----------



## RedBallz (Oct 9, 2013)

I wanted to try that, but it wouldn't let me. Settings didn't work.

Thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like reverting to Win 8 could be awkward if you didn't create a Recovery disk before upgrading, although this article is dealing with the Preview Update from Windows 8.1 Preview to Windows 8.1 - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You may be able to use a restore point to at least before you installed the apps if not to before 8.1 Restore from a Restore Point in Windows 8 - For Dummies


----------

